# 000-120 taps and dies



## Penguingeoff (Jan 19, 2010)

Quick question. Where can you US people recommend to get these from. Thanks in advance. Geoff


----------



## hammers-n-nails (Jan 19, 2010)

these are all i could find, didnt look for dies http://www1.mscdirect.com/CGI/N2DRVSH?PACACHE=000000123354294 what are you building so small? this might be an interesting project.


----------



## toolsrul (Jan 19, 2010)

J I Morris. Good luck.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 19, 2010)

I got mine from McMaster Carr. Not cheap but the highest of quality.

Page 2538 at the bottom of the page


----------



## RICHARDDV (Jan 20, 2010)

I got a 5 pc set of sub miniature taps and die plate set from e bay seller FINDINGKING . They are metric but the smallest is .6 mm . set cost was less than $20 usd  Richard


----------



## Penguingeoff (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks guys. Planning on Micro HOSC oscillator. All ready have Tiny and 1/2 scale Tiny (Elmers). I will change a coulpe os sizes to suit my BA taps and dies. Geoff


----------

